# Code S0020



## andelacruz (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone charge for this?  It is Bupivicaine used during 64405 & 64450  I have ran across this a few times and Medicare is denying this.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2010)

S codes cannot be billed to Medicare.


----------



## andelacruz (Jan 5, 2010)

*thanks*

Thank you for your response, I appreciate it


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 5, 2010)

We have been told that medicare wants J3490 for bupivicaine. See if that works for you instead of the S0020.


----------



## andelacruz (Jan 5, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks I will try that and see if that works

Nicole


----------

